# Monedas de oro y plata de la FNMT ¿buena inversión?



## auropata (7 Ene 2009)

Me gustaría saber que opinión les merecen a los expertos del foro (monsterspeculator, tiogilito....) las emisiones anuales de la FNMT y otras casas de la moneda europas, que expectativas de revalorización tienen a largo plazo, si se suelen vender rapidamente a coleccionistas o por contra se emiten mas de las demandadas....porque estoy empezando a pensar en usar parte de mis ahorros para comprarme todo lo que saca españa cada año (o bien hacer un tema que cubra toda europa, no se)
Espero vuestras respuestas y gracias por adelantado


----------



## Mancini (7 Ene 2009)

Como inversión y para venderlas a coleccionistas no creo que tengan mucha demanda, más que nada porque se emiten bastantes y al no entrar en circulación no se deterioran, por lo que tener una en buen estado no es algo difícil.


----------



## Germain (7 Ene 2009)

Demasiado caras, excepto la de 12 euros.


----------



## tiogilito888 (7 Ene 2009)

Mi consejo en cuatro palabras: NI SE TE OCURRA.

Es lo que recomendaría a mis familiares.

Las únicas monedas que puedes comprar son las de 12 euros de plata, con ese precio y valor facial. Entonces tienes plata en lugar de papel, sin pagar ningún sobrecoste, y quedarías a resguardo ante una hiperinflación o una subida vertiginosa de la plata: SIN QUE TE CUESTE NI UN SÓLO CÉNTIMO DE EURO.


----------



## auropata (7 Ene 2009)

*muchas gracias tiogilito*

muchas gracias. Una pregunta mas: que porcentaje de los ahorros recomiendas tener en esas monedas de plata de 12 euros? 
y otra pregunta tal vez mas complicada: las monedas de plata en euros que sacan otros paises (holanda por ejemplo) dado que son monedas de curso legal en toda europa, igual que los billetes de 50 euros alemanes, por lógica no deberian poderse hacer efectivas tambien en el banco de españa? o no se puede?
y una tercera pregunta: como inversion en oro y plata a largo plazo que recomiendas monedas de valor numismático o bullion o parte y parte ( y en su caso en que porcentaje de cada)
En todo caso ,por afición y porque me parecen preciosas me gustaría empezar a coleccionar oro numismático, si es asi que pais y época me recomiendas? lo que con esto pretendería es hacerme una especie de mini seguro complementario para el futuro (junto con otras inversiones claro). Calculo que por el momento podria invertir unos 4000-5000 euros anuales, aunque me podría permitir una inversión inicial de unos 12000


----------



## PutinReloaded (7 Ene 2009)

Vender oro al doble de su precio yo lo llamo estafa.


----------



## tiogilito888 (7 Ene 2009)

auropata dijo:


> muchas gracias. Una pregunta mas: que porcentaje de los ahorros recomiendas tener en esas monedas de plata de 12 euros?
> y otra pregunta tal vez mas complicada: las monedas de plata en euros que sacan otros paises (holanda por ejemplo) dado que son monedas de curso legal en toda europa, igual que los billetes de 50 euros alemanes, por lógica no deberian poderse hacer efectivas tambien en el banco de españa? o no se puede?
> y una tercera pregunta: como inversion en oro y plata a largo plazo que recomiendas monedas de valor numismático o bullion o parte y parte ( y en su caso en que porcentaje de cada)
> En todo caso ,por afición y porque me parecen preciosas me gustaría empezar a coleccionar oro numismático, si es asi que pais y época me recomiendas? lo que con esto pretendería es hacerme una especie de mini seguro complementario para el futuro (junto con otras inversiones claro). Calculo que por el momento podria invertir unos 4000-5000 euros anuales, aunque me podría permitir una inversión inicial de unos 12000



a) Yo AHORA ya no tengo monedas de 12 €. Me las he sacado de encima, y he comprado onzas que casi por el mismo precio tienen casi el doble de plata. Tuve bastantes, pero tras el desplome de la plata de los últimos meses, preferí el valor facial, al de plata (ahora es aproximadamente 4,5 euros). Lo bueno de estas monedas es que son un seguro, sin pagar ninguna prima.

b) Las monedas conmemorativas que no son en el formato autorizado para el euro, tan sólo tienen validez en el país emisor. Luego no puedes liberar un pago en España con una moneda de plata de 5 euros de Holanda, ni el BdE tiene obligación de cambiarla.

c) Si decides invertir en oro numismático: te recomendaría que comenzaras por las piezas pequeñas, como las alfonsinas, los napoleones franceses, los 20 FF suizos y belgas, los soberanos (siempre y cuando NO PAGUES EL GUSTO Y LA GANA POR LAS PIEZAS), o sea, que primero compra las piezas más comunes y baratas...y ya aprenderás para comprar piezas mejores.

También puedes comprar piezas de 2, 4 y 8 escudos de oro. Particularmente a mí me gustan las onzas españolas. Pero cuidado con los precios, que en colección te los pueden hacer pagar, si no sabes dónde te metes.

Pero yo te recomendaría tener un poco de todo: de oro y de plata. De colección y de bullion. Los duros de plata son actualmente muy baratos, y de hecho, yo compro duros y filarmónicas de plata, sin que ello sea incompatible, ya que son compras distintas y complementarias.

Ahora el platino está muy barato...pero no es fácil conseguirlo. Lo importante es comprender que un metal precioso es siempre mejor que el papel.


----------



## Bubble Boy (7 Ene 2009)

Coño, reunión de numismáticos.

Puedes mirar en ebay la revalorización de todas estas acuñaciones conmemorativas, que en concreto en España empezaron en 1989, para celebrar la Expo y los Juegos. 

Prácticamente no han ganado mucho valor.

Ha esto le ha pasado un poco como a los sellos, que llegó internet y las cosas cambiaron de pies a cabeza. El típico sello que en el catálogo ponía que valía muchísimo y luego resulta que en ebay se encuentra fácilmente no sólo en España, sino fuera, y su precio real dista mucho del valor de catálogo.

Y el típico fulano que hereda la colección de su abuelo y le aparece un pieza rarísima, que ya no te la compra el filatélico de tu ciudad, sino que desde ebay pujan de Francia, EEUU... y se revaloriza bastante.

Estas piezas ahora son muy fáciles de comprar por internet, y como cada vez hay menos coleccionistas, tienden a perder valor.

Sin embargo el que tuviera una buena coleccion de monedas de oro y plata del siglo XVIII le puede haber sacado unos euros muy interesantes.


----------



## genses (5 Oct 2010)

y ustedes que opinan sobre la inversion con monedas de plata como es la de 1 dolarde de los estado de america y la onza de plata de un dolar de mexico. vale la pena invertir en estas monedas, al comprar estas monedas es lo mismo que si se comprasen lingotes, bueno mas caro ya lo se, pero es la misma inversion? o no vale la pena?


----------



## Fantasmón (5 Oct 2010)

genses dijo:


> y ustedes que opinan sobre la inversion con monedas de plata como es la de 1 dolarde de los estado de america y la onza de plata de un dolar de mexico. vale la pena invertir en estas monedas, al comprar estas monedas es lo mismo que si se comprasen lingotes, bueno mas caro ya lo se, pero es la misma inversion? o no vale la pena?



Vé con cuidado porque en este foro van a intentar encularte para que compres la porquería de monedas de 12 euros del Banco de España, que tienen un altísimo señoreaje incluso ahora que la plata está en máximos históricos de los últimos 30 años. 

Las monedas de las que me hablas sí merecen la pena. Quizá encuentres en Europa más interesantes las Filarmónicas de Austria, por precio.


----------



## merche400 (5 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Vé con cuidado porque en este foro van a intentar encularte para que compres la porquería de monedas de 12 euros del Banco de España, que tienen un altísimo señoreaje incluso ahora que la plata está en máximos históricos de los últimos 30 años.
> 
> Las monedas de las que me hablas sí merecen la pena. Quizá encuentres en Europa más interesantes las Filarmónicas de Austria, por precio.





Discrepo. 
Perth Mint | Silbermünzen 1/2 Oz Silber | Silber-CORNER.de

Como puedes ver, las monedas de 12 euros del BDE ahora cuestan incluso menos, que las bullion de 1/2 onza.


Yo voy a empezar a pillarme unas cuantas si solvento como evitar presentar el dni y que me "registren" en el BDE.


----------



## El cid (6 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> *Vé con cuidado porque en este foro van a intentar encularte para que compres la porquería de monedas de 12 euros del Banco de España*, que tienen un altísimo señoreaje incluso ahora que la plata está en máximos históricos de los últimos 30 años.
> 
> Las monedas de las que me hablas sí merecen la pena. Quizá encuentres en Europa más interesantes las Filarmónicas de Austria, por precio.



Bueno, es que la comision que se llevan los foreros es un aliciente enorme para publicitarlas. :: :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2010)

Bah
Donde se pongan mis columnarios...........


----------



## Fantasmón (6 Oct 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Discrepo.
> Perth Mint | Silbermünzen 1/2 Oz Silber | Silber-CORNER.de
> 
> Como puedes ver, las monedas de 12 euros del BDE ahora cuestan incluso menos, que las bullion de 1/2 onza.
> ...



Sólo los necios confunden valor y precio.

No son comparables las monedas de 12 € del BdE acuñadas en la FNMT, con las monedas del Calendario Lunar Chino acuñadas en la Perth Mint de Australia, y eso por muchos motivos:

1.- Las monedas de Australia son de plata .999, mientras que las de España son de plata .925 .

2.- Las monedas australianas vienen encapsuladas, mientras que las españolas vienen en una bolsita de plástico, y bastante cutre, por cierto.

3.- Las monedas españolas tienen una tirada de hasta 2.000.000 de piezas, mientras que las 1/2 onzas del Calendario Lunar tienen una tirada significativamente inferior, que aunque a priori no está limitada, no supera en ningún caso las 500.000 monedas.

4.- Las monedas de Australia tienen un target mundial de clientes, mientras que las españolas tienen habitualmente como clientes fieles a quienes colecciona moneda española y/o euros. En España no habrá más de 30.000 coleccionistas de moneda nueva de nuestro país. El resto son compradores -europeos principalmente- que coleccionan euros, adquirentes ocasionales y/o personas que las dan como regalo, numismáticos y algunos nuevos "inversoreh" que se congregan en torno a burbuja.info.

5.- El hecho de que en la moneda el tema sea un animal, multiplica exponencialmente a los interesados y coleccionistas a nivel mundial, que además puede comprar toda una serie de monedas superiores, la de 1 oz., la de 2 oz., la de 5 oz., la de 10 oz., la de 1/2 kilo y la de kilo. Tanto como para colección como para regalo, son una piezas muy bonitas.

6.- Las monedas de la Perth Mint, además, se pueden encontrar en calidad Proof, mientras que en el BdE, tan sólo te venden una moneda simplona envuelta en un plastiquito.

7.- Entre los clientes de las monedas de la Perth de Australia hay varios públicos -entre otros- a los que les interesa especialmente: 

- A los coleccionistas de Estados Unidos de América, ya que les encanta coleccionar en sets y monedas temáticas, como éstas que son de animales y a la vez de horóscopo.

- A los coleccionistas de China (tienen un enorme potencial), ya que el motivo de la emisión es que cada año es representado por un animal de su cultura, por lo que representa un regalo ideal para conmemorar el animal de su año de nacimiento.

- Los inversores en moneda de plata pura (referida a pureza .999 o superior). Piensa que la misma ceca además acuña las kookaburras y los koalas.

8.- El calendario lunar de China va por su segunda serie (nuevo ciclo en la que se repiten los mismos animales, con otros diseños), con un éxito absoluto de acogida a nivel mundial y ventas. En la actualidad, las primeras piezas suelen estar muy demandadas, por ejemplo, una serpiente o un dragón pueden valer hasta más de cuatro veces su precio de salida.

¿Y cuál es el precedente de las monedas de 12 euros? Pues las monedas de 2.000 pesetas. El público va a las numismáticas a preguntar lo que valdrían pensando que son dueños de un tesoro y se quedan a cuadros cuando el numismático les dice que les paga 11 euros, ya que el las lleva a cambiar al Banco de España y le dan 12 euros, y que el euro se lo lleva él para tomarse un café por el trabajo realizado.

9.- El diseño de las monedas temáticas del Calendario Lunar es infinitamente superior a las de 12 euros. Eso no lo puede discutir nadie.

10.- El potencial de revalorización de ambas monedas dista muchísimo. Tan sólo hemos de remitirnos a las monedas de la primera serie. Y la demanda y el reconicimiento de la moneda a nivel global también lo es.

Ahora bien, si te hace feliz comprar monedas de 12 euros y pagar la plata a más de 700 euros el kilo, házlo y pasa absolutamente de mi comentario, que a mí me da igual. Tú puedes ser feliz como a tí te dé la gana.

Por cierto, hasta antes de la última subida de estos días, yo podía comprarlas por menos de 12 euros -ahora debería preguntar precio-, mientras que las monedas del BdE, puedo adquirirlas mañana si lo deseo al mismo precio.

Si la plata sube un 30%, las monedas de las Perth Mint seguirán subiendo, mientras que las de 12 euros seguirán valiendo 12 €. Que están monedas se acumulen y se agoten en el BdE no me preocupa, siempre se revalorizarán muchísimo menos que las monedas de plata pura de Australia.

*Consejo de "inversoh" a "inversoh": chacho, compra lo que quieras, pero p'apalarcarte un BMW compra otra moneda, amijoh, que por monedas no será.*


----------



## merche400 (6 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Sólo los necios confunden valor y precio.
> 
> No son comparables las monedas de 12 € del BdE acuñadas en la FNMT, con las monedas del Calendario Lunar Chino acuñadas en la Perth Mint de Australia, y eso por muchos motivos:



La avaricia rompe el saco.

Para la inmensa mayoria de los que hemos invertido algo en plata, ya nos ha resultado muy ventajoso al poder hacer unas pequeñas plusvalías. Pero eso no indica que siempre será así.

Desde mi punto de vista, prefiero sacrificar "posibles" pingües beneficios en pro de una mayor seguridad cubierta, en parte, por este tipo de monedas del BDE.

Cuando la plata valga ese 30% más, veremos si se puede encontrar las monedas de 12euros a... 12 euros. Mientras tanto son especulaciones.

Una tirada baja, como los panda, cuando las filarmonicas valian 12 euros, los panda costaban 16 . Ahora cuestan respectivamente, 19 y 23. Los panda de coleccion, que se pagan más son eso... de colección, para gente metida en ese mundo; no es mi caso.


Por ello me ratifico en mis tesis. Ahora mismo lo mejor son las monedas de 12 euros para los neófitos del tema.

Saludos.


----------



## Fantasmón (6 Oct 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> La avaricia rompe el saco.
> 
> Para la inmensa mayoria de los que hemos invertido algo en plata, ya nos ha resultado muy ventajoso al poder hacer unas pequeñas plusvalías. Pero eso no indica que siempre será así.
> 
> ...



Creo que tu problema es otro: compraste filarmónicas a 12 € y las vendiste a 16,20 €, según creo haber leído en un hilo -enhorabuena por el negocio-. 

Pero ahora te fastidia sobremanera pagarlas a 19,40 € -precio actual de www.anlagegold24.de- y como te divierte lo de las moneditas, pues comprarás del BdE, ya que apenas asumes riesgos más allá de la inflación o el coste de oportunidad.

Bajo ese enfoque no está mal pensado, pero a mí no me gusta invertir en un activo que si su valor intrínseco sube un 30% yo no gane nada. Si la plata sube un 30% tus moneditas-engendro de la FNMT seguirán valiendo 12 euros. Quizá puedas vender alguna a algún numismático que te la encargue por un pedido, y cobrarle 1 euros más. Pero en conjunto, es un negocio de miseria y compañía.

No obstante, si te hace feliz, por mí puedes comprar todas las monedas del BdE. Suerte.


----------



## merche400 (6 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Creo que tu problema es otro: compraste filarmónicas a 12 € y las vendiste a 16,20 €, según creo haber leído en un hilo -enhorabuena por el negocio-.



gracias 




Fantasmón dijo:


> Pero ahora te fastidia sobremanera pagarlas a 19,40 € -precio actual de www.anlagegold24.de- y como te divierte lo de las moneditas, pues comprarás del BdE, *ya que apenas asumes riesgos *más allá de la inflación o el coste de oportunidad.



clavao....



Fantasmón dijo:


> Bajo ese enfoque no está mal pensado, pero a mí no me gusta invertir en un activo que si su valor intrínseco sube un 30% yo no gane nada. Si la plata sube un 30% tus moneditas-engendro de la FNMT seguirán valiendo 12 euros. Quizá puedas vender alguna a algún numismático que te la encargue por un pedido, y cobrarle 1 euros más. Pero en conjunto, es un negocio de miseria y compañía.
> 
> No obstante, si te hace feliz, por mí puedes comprar todas las monedas del BdE. Suerte.



Mi intención no es ganar dinero (pero si gano, mejor... ), sino que los pocos ahorros que me quedan :o puedan valer, siquiera, algo en el futuro y, con las moneditas de 12 euros, algo valdrán.


----------



## genses (8 Oct 2010)

muchas gracias a todos. me habeis sido mucha ayuda. he decidido invertir en algunas monedillas de plata. las de estados unidos, mexico y la philarmonica, ire poco a poco. haber que tal me van. muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## ramirolr (8 Oct 2010)

Se me ocurre una pregunta:
En el hipotético caso de que la plata siguiera su tendencia alcista y valiera 80 $ /onza (por poner un ejemplo), ¿dónde podría vender estas moneditas por el valor de la plata que contienen?


No tengo muy clara la liquidez de estas "cosas".

Un saludo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Oct 2010)

ramirolr dijo:


> Se me ocurre una pregunta:
> En el hipotético caso de que la plata siguiera su tendencia alcista y valiera 80 $ /onza (por poner un ejemplo), ¿dónde podría vender estas moneditas por el valor de la plata que contienen?
> 
> 
> ...



joyerias, fundiciones, coleccionistas, ebay, empresas de metales (tipo munster),...


----------



## Aferro (8 Oct 2010)

Hola. En este foro el 90 o 95% de los mortales no somos ni numistaticos ni inversores profesionales. Me gusta leer e intentar comprender este "mundillo" de los metales de la gente que sabe. Yo unicamnete cuento lo que yo hago sin pretender sentar cátedra.

Tengo monedas (unas 300) de 12 euros (en total 3600 €) y solo para terner cierta tranquilidad. Ni queiro venderlas a mayor precio ni especular ni otars historias. Simplemente algo de seguridad. Si todo se va al carajo al menos conservaré un minimo patrinomio. Nada mas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Oct 2010)

ramirolr dijo:


> Se me ocurre una pregunta:
> En el hipotético caso de que la plata siguiera su tendencia alcista y valiera 80 $ /onza (por poner un ejemplo), ¿dónde podría vender estas moneditas por el valor de la plata que contienen?
> 
> 
> ...




Lo hemos dicho ya hace mucho tiempo (pero ha debido quedar hundido en los viejos hilos). Cuando se dio en el 81 el máximo histórico de la plata, no se vendía nada por más del 70% del precio del spot. Así que lo de vender "por el precio de la plata" puede ser imposible.

Sin embargo, lo mejor es introducirse en un círculo de compra-venta. El que te las vende te las tendría que poder comprar. Aquí va un hecho comprobado: Los vendedores más competitivos y con mejores precios suelen ser los mismos que recompran la mercancía que venden con márgenes razonables.


----------



## Fantasmón (9 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo hemos dicho ya hace mucho tiempo (pero ha debido quedar hundido en los viejos hilos). Cuando se dio en el 81 el máximo histórico de la plata, no se vendía nada por más del 70% del precio del spot. Así que lo de vender "por el precio de la plata" puede ser imposible.
> 
> Sin embargo, lo mejor es introducirse en un círculo de compra-venta. El que te las vende te las tendría que poder comprar. Aquí va un hecho comprobado: Los vendedores más competitivos y con mejores precios suelen ser los mismos que recompran la mercancía que venden con márgenes razonables.



El máximo histórico del precio de la plata aconteció el 21 de enero de 1980, cuando el intradia merodeó los 50 dólares por onza troy.

Exiting the 1980 Silver Top - SilverSeek.com

El recorrido de la plata fue brutal en los dos años previos, motivados principalmente por la actuación de un grupo de inversores liderados por los multimillonarios hermanos Hunt, que "estrangularon" el mercado (corner the market) con sus posiciones en el Comex.

Nelson Bunker Hunt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Pero como con los señores que son realmente poderosos no se puede jugar, por muy rico que seas, los que mandan cambiaron arbitrariamente las reglas de juego y ello derivó en un desplome brutal del precio que se hizo latente en el Silver Thursday.

Silver Thursday - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Luego que no se pagará el total del spot, como dice el Montruo tenía varias razones:

- El precio de la plata se había multiplicado varias veces en los dos últimos años.

- Estaba motivado por una especulación financiera que no tenía nada que ver con la demanda real más allá del cumplimiento de unos contratos sobre derivados financieros.

- No existían reservas disponibles ni producción suficiente para poder entregar la plata contratada en el Comex.

De hecho, en aquella época las fundiciones en USA y otros lugares del orbe estaban a tope de trabajo, ya que muchos se beneficiaron del alza de los precios. Pensad que existía mucha moneda con aleación de plata en la mayoría de los países del mundo occidental hasta los años 70 aproximadamente, y que muchos particulares todavía tenían piezas que ante el brutal incremento del metal precioso, salían al mercado.

El concepto de "bullion coin" no existía como tal. Las monedas eran de aleación de plata y cobre. La primera moneda de plata pura .999 de gran tirada y proyección mundial fue la Libertad mexicana en 1982. 

Luego para obtener plata pura y aprovecharse de las subidas en Occidente, lo más rápido era fundir moneda y cacharros viejos de plata (desde tenedores hasta candelabros), y los precios se dispararon.

¿Y qué monedas estaban disponibles en España en la época? Pues principalmente los "paquillos", monedas con la efigie del Caudillo de España Francisco Franco Bahamonde de 100 pesetas emitidas en 1966 y acuñadas hasta 1970.

Es cierto que no se alcanzó el precio tope del spot, pero es que en 1980 tampoco era accesible conocerlo a tiempo real, ya que los ordenadores no eran tan accesibles ni asequibles e internet estaba en fase embrionaria.

Pero por las monedas se pagó una pasta gansa:

- Por los paquillos hasta un poco más de 1300 pesetas.
- Por los duros del montón hasta 2000 pesetas.
- Por los 50 Francos franceses hasta 2500 pesetas.

Ojo, hablamos de 1980!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Algunas historias curiosas de la época (conozco a los personajes y me relaciono habitualmente con ellos).

1.- Un vendedor de monedas de Barcelona enajenó mil paquillos a finales de 1979 a 1000 pelas la unidad y con ese importe se compró un piso de 70 m2 de segunda mano -en el que todavía vive- en un barrio de clase media de Barcelona.

2.- Un numismático de Barcelona viajaba todos los domingos por la mañana en avión a Sevilla para adquirir paquillos a comerciantes del sur de España. Inicialmente estas piezas las adquiría otro comprador que las pagaba a 300 pesetas, y llegó él desde Barcelona y para hacerse con el mercado, las pagaba a 650 pesetas...y cuando llegaba el lunes, tenía colas a la puerta de su numismática para venderlas entre 1200 y 1250 pesetas.

Merecía la pena viajar a Sevilla, incluso con las tarifas de Iberia, que eran brutales en la época para el ciudadano medio, porque comprando de 50 paquillos ya te ganabas la vida, y cuando compraban 200 ó 300 era un pelotazo, podías ganar en un día más que muchos trabajadores de la època en tres meses.

3.- Hubo muchos numismáticos que quedaron "enganchados" con el tema de la plata, tras la bajada del metal. Muchos. No es adecuado dar nombres pero los que nos movemos en el mundillo los conocemos. Ese dinero invertido de otra forma les hubiera hecho ricos.

Los paquillos bajaron hasta las 250 pesetas en los años posteriores. Algunos vendieron y otros mantuvieron la mercancía durante muchos años.

Un caso extremo de una persona difunta, también vendedor de monedas, es que un cliente le pidió 500 piezas de 100 pesetas (paquillos) y él se los consiguió recomprándolos a un comerciante-especulador, al precio de 1.300 pesetas, y adelantó el dinero porque creía en la seriedad del cliente, que ya le había comprado con anterioridad. Su margen era ridículo, 10 pesetas por pieza. O sea, que hubo de invertir 1300 pesetas x 500 = 650.000 pelas para intentar obtener un beneficio de 5.000 pelas. 

Algunos de vosotros pensaréis que es una bola que os estoy metiendo, o que el comprador era un gilipolla que no tenía ni zorra idea de inversiones al colocar tanto capital con un riesgo tan alto y un beneficio tan bajo.

Pero no es así. El comerciante se dejó llevar por los acontecimientos. Ganar 5.000 pesetas en un día era un dinero, se tenía contento a un cliente que repetiría pedidos y además las monedas de plata siempre subían. Si el comprador no pasaba a recoger las piezas en dos semanas valdrían 50 pesetas más, luego el beneficio podría ser ahora de 25.000 pesetas.

¿Y qué aconteció? Pues que se lo pregunten a los Hunt. El desplome de la plata. El cliente que supo de las noticias de bajada no acudió a retirar y pagar los paquillos. El comerciante aguantó las piezas en busca de otros clientes...que nunca llegaron. Desesperado hubo de vender las piezas a otro comerciante pasadas unas semanas a 600 pesetas, o sea que perdió más del 50 % de la inversión.

Paradójicamente, cuando la plata estuvo en máximos nadie pagó por encima de la cotización máxima. Pero cuando este comerciante vendió a 600 pelas, en pérdidas, sí le pagaron por encima del spot, y no se las compraron por el precio internacional de la plata...sino porque el segundo numismático pensó que siempre podría sacarle a un cliente más pasta por una moneda de Franco, que por el importe de la plata.

Pensad que en la época no había tanta información financiera y que había muchos más coleccionistas de moneda de Franco que ahora, y seguidores del Generalísimo que ahora. Eran otros tiempos.

4.- Esta historia es muy interesante. Con este sujeto comparto agradables tardes de dominó, luego la sé de muy buena tinta. El colega es un cabroncete, pero siempre se aprende de gente como él.

Tras la bajada de la plata, que se prolongó durante años, y la desmonetización de los 50 francos franceses tipo Hércules por parte del Banco de Francia, en Barcelona se podían comprar las piezas a numismáticos a 600 pesetas. El valor teórico del cambio era de 1.250 pesetas (un franco francés valía aproximadamente 25 pesetas)...y a mi adversario de tablero no se le ocurrió otra cosa que cuando subió de compras a Andorra, preguntar en un banco si le podía cambiar esos francos en pesetas (sabiendo de sobras que la moneda ya no tenía valor de cambio).

Y los bancarios andorranos se sorprendieron al ver la pieza que no conocían (ya que esa pieza no se pensó para la circulación ordinaria, sino para para pagar a los jubilados franceses con un dinero que suponía una reserva de valor; nadie las utilizaba para pagar) y se la cambiaron ipso facto.

El siguiente fin de semana volvió...pero esta vez con muchas más piezas. Y se las volvieron a cambiar. La operación se repitió durante muchas semanas. El beneficio era de unas 650 pesetas por pieza, o sea, que algún sábado llegó a ganar la escalofriante cifra de 400.000 pelas...aunque claro, el trabajo no estaba en llevar las piezas, sino en buscar desesperadamente monedas en Barcelona para canjearlas en Andorra.

Las monedas no eran para cambio. Él supone que algunos comerciantes acaudalados se las quedaban por su contenido en plata y su valor estético: como estaban todo el día trabajando y a fín de cuentas se vendían por mucho menos importe de lo que valió la plata en el pasado y no estaba extendida la moneda bullion de plata, pues durante unos meses colocó algunos miles de monedas. Hasta que de un día para otro, le dejaron de comprar...así son las cosas.

Peripecias como éstas nos ocurrirán también a nosotros, los metalíferos, en el futuro. Nunca serán iguales, pero sí tendrán algún que otro paralelismo.


----------



## LamaTibetano (9 Oct 2010)

Conforero Fantasmón,

Le animo a que no se desanime por nada y siga con su relato de anécdotas.

Me quito el sombrero.

(Y si es realmente quien todos creemos, con más razón).


----------



## VOTIN (9 Oct 2010)

Espero que no quede ningun oro pillao en el camino,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (9 Oct 2010)

Muy bueno Fantasmón, gracias a aportaciones como la tuya da gusto entrar diariamente al foro. 

Sigue así y no te dejes llevar por las típicas peleas sin sentido que se destan de vez en cuando, no vale la pena. 

Gracias por compartir un poquito de tus conocimientos con nosotros.

Enhorabuena.

Un saludo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> El máximo histórico del precio de la plata aconteció el 21 de enero de 1980, cuando el intradia merodeó los 50 dólares por onza troy.
> 
> Exiting the 1980 Silver Top - SilverSeek.com
> 
> ...



Gracias por el relato, TioGilipeto. El caso del conocido que se había comprado un piso gracias a los pakillos ya nos lo había comentado con su anterior nick. Nada, pues a esperar que tenga para un segundo piso y le pueda comprar alguno de los que tiene en venta...

Varias puntualizaciones. Los hermanos Hunt fueron la cabeza de turco. Su influencia real no fue la que quieren hacernos creer. Que el COMEX no pueda hacer frente a los contratos abiertos (open interest) es cierto ahora también. 

He investigado algo sobre el tema y las cosas eran incluso peores. Por ejemplo en febrero de 1980 hay un anuncio de página entera en el ABC donde anuncian que compran pakillos entre 600 y 1000 pesetas (según estado de conservación según pone). Sin embargo la plata en ese mes (14/2) estaba a 91,500 pesetas/Kg, es decir que cada pakillo valía en plata unas 1400 pesetas. Así pues, los pakillos del montón los pagaban entorno a un 40% del precio del metal.


----------



## merche400 (9 Oct 2010)

gracias por el relato.
estooooo.... lo he releído varias veces y no tengo claro el tema.

¿no se recomienda comprar plata cuanto está alta?

¿recomienda comprar plata "numismática"?

vamos... que no me queda claro el tema plata-numismática.


----------



## Fantasmón (9 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Gracias por el relato, TioGilipeto. El caso del conocido que se había comprado un piso gracias a los pakillos ya nos lo había comentado con su anterior nick. Nada, pues a esperar que tenga para un segundo piso y le pueda comprar alguno de los que tiene en venta...
> 
> Varias puntualizaciones. Los hermanos Hunt fueron la cabeza de turco. Su influencia real no fue la que quieren hacernos creer. Que el COMEX no pueda hacer frente a los contratos abiertos (open interest) es cierto ahora también.
> 
> He investigado algo sobre el tema y las cosas eran incluso peores. Por ejemplo en febrero de 1980 hay un anuncio de página entera en el ABC donde anuncian que compran pakillos entre 600 y 1000 pesetas (según estado de conservación según pone). Sin embargo la plata en ese mes (14/2) estaba a 91,500 pesetas/Kg, es decir que cada pakillo valía en plata unas 1400 pesetas. Así pues, los pakillos del montón los pagaban entorno a un 40% del precio del metal.



Fueron tiempos muy convulsos con las monedas y el metal, las primeras semanas de 1980. 

Sí, existían anuncios en prensa para captar paquillos y otras monedas de oro y plata. En algunos comercios, que no pertenecían estrictamente al mundo de la moneda, había cartelitos de que compraban las monedas de plata de Franco a 600-700 pesetas.

También surgieron como setas, como ahora, muchas casas de compraventa de oro y plata que, obviamente trabajaban con márgenes muy altos; es como hoy.

Si ahora te pagan unos 19 €/gr por el oro de 18 k., el márgen es de algo más del 22% sobre el spot. En aquellos tiempos, los márgenes podían ser inclusos mayores, hasta que se notó la escasez de mercancía.

Si una tienda compraba las piezas entre 600 y 1000 pesetas, te aseguro que su margen bruto era superior al 30%, ya que si no, no podría amortizar el coste del anuncio y los gastos de mantenimiento del negocio.

En aquella época se fraguó toda una hornada de recién llegados al mundo de la moneda, que acabaron viviendo de ella, sin apenas formación académica ni experiencia numismática.

De los numismáticos españoles profesionales (no incluyo a las personas que venden monedas de forma ocasional o en mercadillos), casi todos tienen de 58 a 70 años, y casi todos ellos comenzaron en el mundo de la moneda en esta época. 

Tradicionalmente los numismáticos habían sido personas de altísima formación y nivel, si os fijais en los apellidos tradicionales están Calicó, Vidal Quadras, etc...Aprovecho para decir que la numismática de los Calicó se integro hace unos años en Aúreo, la mejor empresa de subastas numismáticas de España.


Numismática X&F Calicó

Pero con el cambio de régimen, desde 1975 llegó al mundo de la moneda mucho inexperto atraído por el dinero que se ganaba. Fue un sector glorioso desde 1975 hasta 1984. El dinero y el género corrían a espuertas. Y lógicamente, accedieron a él los oportunistas, como ocurre ahora con las compraventas de oro.

Los oportunistas querían meter su pezuñita en el sector, querían obtner contactos, ganar clientes, mover dinero. En muchas ocasiones no tenían tienda propia, a lo más un puesto en el mercado de monedas de la Plaza Real de Barcelona. Muchos de los recién llegados tenían una incipiente afición a la moneda, pero se dieron cuenta de que se podían ganar bien la vida con ello.

Os voy a contar las motivaciones por la que dos de los principales numismáticos de España comenzaron en el mundo de la moneda a nivel profesional:

- Uno porque le gustaba el mundillo y fue a la Plaza Real con una moneda de una peseta de Franco que le dieron de cambio y le pagaron 10 pesetas por ella...y le preguntaron que si tenía más. ¿En qué negocio hay un margen del 900% y encima te piden más producto?

- Otro porque era coleccionista de duros desde que era un joven, y por los primeros duros de plata pagó 130 pesetas y cuando eran muy bonitos algo más. Cuando llegó la euforia se pagaba 2000 pesetas por los duros del montón y los vendía gente que la mayoría de veces no tenía mucha idea de numismática. Entonces se dió cuenta de que como el mundo de la moneda le apasionaba como amateur, y que además había negocio, pues se dedicaría.

Los numismáticos tradicionales NO FUERON ENGANCHADOS. Los que sabían de verdad, los de toda la vida, compraron de puta madre moneda a precio de chollo (si consideramos el valor actual). Incluso acumularon mucha moneda que no habían visto en su vida (pensad que el mundo del catálogo a todo color no existía como ahora).

Entonces todavía se podía encontrar moneda inédita, comprada a precio de ganga. Podías comprar onzas de oro (ocho escudos) "caras de rata"de Carlitros III, a particulares por menos de 100 veces su valor actual. 

En los mercadillos de monedas corría la pasta a raudales. Sé de un caso real, en el mercado de las Glorias (el rastro de Barcelona) en el que un vendemonedas se fue a comer y una señora le trajo un género que previamente le había comentado que traería. Una vez la mujer llegó con un carrito de la compra lleno de género (monedas y billetes) preguntó por el vendemonedas, y como no estaba y la mujer iba muy cargada, otro lo adquirió. El balance fue increíble: pagó 400.000 pesetas por el lote y a la hora del cierre (cuando se va la luz natural), o sea, en menos de 4 horas ya le había sacado al género 900.000 pelas...y seguía teniendo la mitad del género. Para la mujer era una fortuna, ya que por ese dinero te podías comprar un vehículo utilitario, o casi comprarte medio piso de segunda mano. Total eran unas moneditas viejas del abuelo que no valían para nada y que ocupaban espacio del armario empotrado.

Cuando todo se compra y todo se vende, hay burbujas motivadas por la escasez de género. El vendemonedas que compró paquillos a 1300 pelas, la cagó porque no era del oficio y creyó que su cliente compraría, y si no , que seguría subiendo el precio de las monedas. *Había burbuja de paquillos y no había género suficiente para toda la gente que se había apuntado al carro.*

Yo no digo que todo el mundo pagara tanto por las piezas, sino que hubo quien llegó a pagar ese precio. Los numismáticos de profesión y con tienda, por los duros raros no pagaban muchísimo más a los particulares, quizá el doble que un paquillo...porque sabían de qué iba el tema. Ellos si sabían comprar moneda.

Pero muchos de los que ahora son numismáticos profesionales, en su momento fueron aprendices...entonces es cuando fueron enganchados acumulando moneda DE ESCASA CALIDAD NUMISMÁTICA de plata. Fue una lección que nunca olvidarán.

Finalmente os hago una sinopsis de los estadios por los que pasa el mercado de la moneda en España:

*1975-1979*: Cambio de Régimen. Nueva visión de la gente. Crisis económica en España tras la Gran crisis del petróleo. Alta inflación. Incipiente profesionalización de la filatelia y la numismática que se percibe como ámbito financiero. Sale muchísima moneda vieja al mercado: la gente saca moneda de los abuelos ignorando su valor real. Con la apertura económica se fomenta el consumo, y se malvenden los bienes tangibles. Se emiten las monedas del Rey. Se fomenta el coleccionismo. Se venden millones de carteritas de monedas del Rey. No se da abasto con el trabajo en el sector, tanto en filatelia como en numismática. Aparecen los catálogos con incrementos brutales de precios, irreales a precios de mercado. La pasta llega al sector para llevarse la pasta de los incautos.

*1979-1980*: Crisis de los rehenes de Irán. Subida del oro. Los Hunt promueven la especulación en el mercado de la plata. El oro llega al máximo histórico de 850 $/onza troy, y la plata a 50 $/oz. troy, aproximadamente. En España hay la fiebre de compra de oro y paquillos. Se puede ganar mucho dinero muy fácilmente. Muchos recién llegados al negocio. Los inversores que no son del sector de la moneda acumulan paquillos, duros, 50 FF., etc...

*1980-1982*: Desplome del precio de la plata. Bajadas importantes en el oro. Los inversores que compraron en máximos los metales sufren cuantiosas pérdidas. Inestabilidad económica y política en España. Declive de la UCD. Intento de golpe de Estado en el Congreso de los Diputados. Elecciones generales: gana el PSOE:

*1982-1985*: El Gobierno socialista actúa con mano de hierro. Expropiación de RUMASA. El empresariado está acojonado. Compra masiva de moneda de oro de contrabando especialmente krugers y libras por parte de medianos empresarios y profesionales liberales, percibido como valor refugio y forma de sacarse el dinero negro de encima. Progresiva dulcificación de la actuación del Gobierno. Estabilización de la economía. Declive de la inversión en moneda: otros sectores como la bolsa, los inmuebles u otros negocios son considerados más rentables.

De 1985 hasta 2007, el mercado de las monedas de metales preciosos como inversión ha estado muy poco activo, entre otras cosas debido a que el oro ni siquiera llegaba a su máximo de 1980 sin contar la inflación. La plata cotiza un 45% aproximadamente de su precio en máximos históricos. Había sectores más interesantes para inversión: empresas punto com, bolsa, pisos, etc...

*Como colofón: la plata y el oro acostumbran a ser malos negocios para quien los acumula y magníficos negocios para quien mercadea con ellos. En momentos de incertidumbre o inestabilidad, o de creación exponencial de masa monetaria, hay que estar en ellos. Pero en momentos de economía expansiva, lo mejor es reinvertir el capital en otros sectores bastante más rentables. Actualmente estamos en una fase de ciclo en la que los metales están en subida libre...aprovechémonos por el momento, que ya llegará el momento de soltar lastre cuando interese.

Me aprecio de tener como amigo a uno de los mejores filatélicos de España, y cuándo se le pregunta sobre si comprando sellos se puede ganar dinero, acostumbra a decir: "Yo seguro que sí gano, tú, no lo sé".*


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (9 Oct 2010)

Jrande sus aportaciones, amigo Fantasmón, lo que vamos a aprender los novatillos.


----------



## DrJ (9 Oct 2010)

Fantasmon : Insisto en lo que te han dicho otros foreros con aportaciones como las tuyas da gusto leer el foro.

Espero que no te enreden en polémicas que no llevan a ningún sitio.


----------



## Fantasmón (9 Oct 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> gracias por el relato.
> estooooo.... lo he releído varias veces y no tengo claro el tema.
> 
> ¿no se recomienda comprar plata cuanto está alta?
> ...



Yo NUNCA compraría nada cuando está alto.

No considero que la plata esté alta, debido a que:

a) Es la única materia prima que no llega ni a la mitad de su cotización en su máximo histórico en los últimos 30 años y eso sin tener en cuenta la inflación.

b) El incremento exponencial de la masa monetaria (principalmente en dólares) hace que el dólar haya perdido desde 1971 alrededor de un 90% de su valor de adquisición. La creación de dinero financiero ha presionado brutalmente a la baja el valor del dinero real durante casi 40 años.

c) La aplicación de la plata es imprescindible en la industria y en el desarrollo de los países emergentes va a ser fundamental el incremento en su utilización. Con el surgimiento de la fotografía digital ya no se utiliza tanta plata para los carretes y sistemas de revelado, pero esta cantidad de plata la ha absorbido el resto de la industria. La plata se utiliza en cantidades infinitesimales en la mayoría -por no decir la totalidad- de aparatos electrónicos.

d) La plata de producción minera se obtiene en un 70-80 % como subproducto en la explotación de otros metales: plomo, estaño, cobre, zinc y oro principalmente. Pese a las subidas, existen sólo unos poco productores de plata como metal primario que obtengan beneficios. La plata apenas proporciona beneficios a las companías mineras cuya producción principal es el propio metal.

Los gastos de desarrollo y explotación de una mina cada vez son más elevados, tanto por el precio de los combustibles y la maquinaria, como por los impuestos que solicitan los royalties, tasas e impuestos que solicitan los Estados donde esta ubicada la mina. Además de que las medidas medioambientales cada vez son más estrictas en todos los puntos del globo, debido a la presión de los conservacionistas.

e) La recuperación de plata supone aproximadamente un 20% de la producción mundial actual. Se recupera el metal de objetos decorativos, cuberterías, monedas, joyas, recortes, escobillas, virutas, la que contenían las radiografías y sistemas de revelado, etc. 

Ahora la aplicación de la plata es en cantidades mucho más pequeñas y no es rentable su recuperación. Apenas se venden cuberterías de plata, pero sí muchísimos componentes electrónicos que dificilmente serán dificilmente recuperables en términos económicos.

f) El mercado de la plata es probablemente el más manipulado de los mercado de materias primas, y en ocasiones, el "papel" ha supuesto hasta el 97% del mercado y la "entrega física" tan sólo el 3% en el NYMEX. En general, más del 90% de mercado es tan sólo papel.

g) La inversión en plata supone tan sólo una cantidad misérrima del total de dinero fiat a nivel global. El dinero fiat crece de forma exponencial, mientras que la producción de plata crece con pequeñísimos porcentajes, pese a las ingentes inversiones en el sector.

h) Se manipulan las cifras de reservas de plata, al contar como tales los depósitos de metal de los ETF, cuando es precisamente una mercancía que ha salido del mercado, para adquirir un caracter financiero.

i) Los Estados, principalmente USA, llevaban muchísimos años vendiendo reservas, con lo que fomentaron el desplome en el precio. Pero dichas reservas ya han sido esquilmadas y ya no las pueden proporcionar con tanta alegría.

La producción de Silver Eagles de 2009 ha supuesto la utilización de alrededor de un 4% de la producción anual de plata, pero las reservas no paran de disminuir y la demanda de monedas sigue en aumento.

Bullion Silver Eagle Mintages

j) La plata tiene un doble compontente como metal industrial (componente necesario para la elaboración de otros productos) y como metal precioso (utilizado en joyería y como reserva de valor). 

Hasta ahora ha estado muy a la sombra del oro, como reserva de valor. De hecho a la plata se la llama "el oro de los pobres". Pero cuando se desacople del oro podrá tener mayores revalorizaciones: en los últimos meses el ratio oro/plata ha pasado de 1 a 80 hasta el actual 1/58.

Al mercado de la plata es previsible que entre más dinero y que ésta adquiera un mayor componente financiero, especialmente desde que el oro está convirtiendo en inasequible para la mayor parte de la población.

Si la plata duplica su valor y una onza se vende a 33 euros, seguiría siendo asequible para todos. Si el oro duplica su valor cada vez será más restringido el número de personas que lo pueden adquirir a casi 2000 euros la onza.

..............

Luego la plata no está alta. Pero hay que actuar con cautela, porque podría corregir, para luego volver a subir.

¿Comprar moneda con componente numismático de colección? Hombre pues siempre es mucho mejor, porque se juega a dos caballos en la carrera. Pero hace falta tiempo y dedicación para ello.

Si no paga un premium alto, es mucha mejor opción incluso para inexpertos. Algunas compras que yo he hecho hace unos pocos días.

- Duros de plata (5 pesetas de España 1869 a 1899) en calidad BC. 22,5 gramos de plata pura. Comprados a 10 euros esta semana.

- En agosto compré un lote fantástico de duros BC+ a MBC por 11 euros la unidad. Evidentemente el fantasma que os escribe tiene sus contactos.

Si compras duros de plata, además de adquirir una moneda histórica a un precio muy bueno con 22,5 gramos de plata (realmente tienen un poquito menos, debido al desgaste), podrás apreciar cómo se hacían las cosas en el siglo XIX. 

Observa una moneda diseñada Luis Marchioni, grabador de la Casa de Moneda de Madrid, como el duro del Gobierno provisional o el de Amadeo I, y compárala con un engendro de 12 euros de la FNMT y verás qué diferencia.

El coste de ambas monedas es equiparable: no es dificil conseguir Amadeos en torno a los 12 euros; la Hispania es un poco más cara. Evidentemente hablamos de duros del montón en no excesiva buena conservación, pero es un comienzo. La moneda tiene un componente histórico, numismático y además contiene 25 gr. de plata 900...no está nada mal. 

¿Comprar numismática? Sí, pero si se aprende paulatinamente y se sabe qué se está comprando. Nunca como inversión especulativa.

EDITO: os dejo enlace para quién no sepa los grados de conservación de las monedas en España.

http://www.mundimoneda.com/conservacion.htm

Yo sí he hecho muchas compras especulativas en el mundo de la moneda. Se deben hacer si se conoce el tema, pero quien no entienda demasiado, es mejor que se ciña al precio del metal.

Una compra que yo siempre recomiendo para quien no sabe demasiado es comprar los pandas de plata de los años anteriores a 2007, ya que los venden muchas veces a precios de 19-24 euros. Teniendo en cuenta el precio de una onza de plata y el potencial de esas monedas, son un regalo. Cuando encuentro sueltas me las quedo sin pensarlo demasiado.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (9 Oct 2010)

Ya se ha comentado en este foro la proliferación de pandas falsos de los años más cotizados, hay que andarse con ojo.


----------



## Ulisses (9 Oct 2010)

Sr. Fanatasmón: leerle es siempre un placer. Sus aportaciones son valiosísimas para el foro. Le agradezco sinceramente el tiempo que nos dedica.


----------



## bobolisto (9 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Yo NUNCA compraría nada ....



Por favor, podría argumentar, ¿por qué considera las monedas del BDE de 12 Euros un engendro?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fantasmón (9 Oct 2010)

bobolisto dijo:


> Por favor, podría argumentar, ¿por qué considera las monedas del BDE de 12 Euros un engendro?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Evidentemente es una hipérbole. No son tan malas, si se comparan con el dinero de papel.

Pero al tener un exiguo valor numismático por sus altas tiradas (hasta 2 millones de piezas) y un precio por la plata pura tan elevado (0.72 euros el gramos), no pueden constituir una forma de invertir tan mala para los foreros.

Por ello me propuse dar a conocer la ausencia de potencial de revalorización de estas monedas.

Si uno es numismático, o vende monedas en mercadillos, o coleccionista de moneda española, o de euros, o las regala en bautizos, bodas y comuniones...me parece muy bien que las adquiera.

Pero que alguien acumule 500 monedas de éstas debajo del colchón me parece una aberración desde varios puntos de vista:

a) Adquiere la plata a 720 euros el kilogramo.

b) No adquiere monedas de plata pura si lo que pretende es invertir en plata.

c) Las monedas tienen muy poco tirón entre coleccionistas.

d) En general, son monedas feas. De escasa elaboración en el diseño.

e) Su potencial de revalorización es muy escaso. Si la plata sube un 30%, quien posea estas monedas no ganará nada.

f) Si bien es cierto que tienen un valor facial de 12 euros, que siempre serán 12 euros, su compra sí puede entrañar riesgos financieros diversos, como la pérdida de valor por efecto de la inflación.

g) Para mí su compra generaría un alto coste de oportunidad: hay monedas que suponen una mejor oportunidad. En su día me saqué estas monedas, cuando la plata se desplomó en 2008 y compré otras monedas: desde entonces la plata en dólares pasó de menos de 9 $ onza troy a más de 23 dólares en la actualidad: los dueños de estas monedas no han ganado nada, más allá de poder vender alguna de estas monedas por algún eurillo más.

h) A mí no me da mayores garantías el euro, la Unión Europea, España o la FNMT que el valor intrínseco del metal que compro. La plata ha sido valiosa desde tiempo inmemoriales. Cuando todos estos entes desaparezcan -que seguro que lo harán, no te quepa duda- la plata seguirá siendo imprescindible y valiosa para la humanidad.

Prefiero más plata a menor precio, que el alto señoreaje a pagar porque en la monedita tenga valor legal.

Mira, si las monedas fueran un chollo, los profesionales de la moneda las comprarían todas...si no lo hacen, por algo será.


----------



## Alexmosutheskypirate (9 Oct 2010)

en resumen 16,95 por 18 g (0,63 OZ) de plata de 925 cuando 1 OZ plata de 999 esta a 16,6 no es buena inversion...esta claro.
Y si el valor numismatico es el que dice nuestro ilustrisimo colaborador pues no veo ningn incentivo para invertir en estas monedas.

saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Evidentemente es una hipérbole. No son tan malas, si se comparan con el dinero de papel.
> 
> Pero al tener un exiguo valor numismático por sus altas tiradas (hasta 2 millones de piezas) y un precio por la plata pura tan elevado (0.72 euros el gramos), no pueden constituir una forma de invertir tan mala para los foreros.
> 
> ...




Se le agradecen las aportaciones y el buen tono. 

Sólo un apunte sobre esto:



> Pero que alguien acumule 500 monedas de éstas debajo del colchón me parece una aberración desde varios puntos de vista:



Hay que entender que es mejor eso que acumular 12 billetes 500 euros bajo el colchón. Supongo que estará de acuerdo. 

Para el particular sin contactos numismáticos es importante tener liquidez inmediata para una parte de sus ahorros. Con las monedas de 12 euros no necesitan lidiar con numis, ni negociar precios, ni buscar donde vender las monedas correctamente, ni viajar para hacerlo.

Esa es la cuestión. No es que el valor numismático no pueda ser interesante si se sabe qué comprar. El problema es el trabajo y el tiempo que se necesita para vender correctamente si se es un particular sin contactos. 

Creo que eso responde a su última frase:



> Mira, si las monedas fueran un chollo, los profesionales de la moneda las comprarían todas...si no lo hacen, por algo será.



En efecto si no lo hacen es porque para ellos hay mejores salidas a su dinero y no tienen el problema en la venta (se dedican a ello).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Oct 2010)

Por cierto, otro detalle... Al parecer se acabaron las acuñaciones de monedas de 12 euros. Si se confirma ya nadie las va a vender por 12 euros, los primeros los numis. El agotar las últimas que quedan no puede ser mala jugada.


----------



## DrJ (9 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Fantasmón dijo:
> 
> 
> > Pero que alguien acumule 500 monedas de éstas debajo del colchón me parece una aberración desde varios puntos de vista:
> ...



Pues no , piensa en tu espalda hamijo, piensa en tu espalda :XX: :XX:


----------



## Fantasmón (9 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto, otro detalle... Al parecer se acabaron las acuñaciones de monedas de 12 euros. Si se confirma ya nadie las va a vender por 12 euros, los primeros los numis. El agotar las últimas que quedan no puede ser mala jugada.




Todo puede ocurrir. El otro día, en mi presencia, un numismático tuvo que comprar a regañadientes a otro una de 12 euros de 2003...y le tuvo que pagar 13 euros, para revenderla en 15.

Si alguien requiere una pieza, obviamente tendrá que pagar por ella si está agotada, o no, porque tampoco es accesible a nivel práctico ir al BdE.

Puede ser que muy puntualmente algún forero pueda revender una pieza, pero lo más probable es que las revalorizaciones sean inferiores a otras piezas.

Pero también podría ocurrir lo contrario. Que hubiera una desmonetización de la pieza. No sería de extrañar. Cuando se hicieron las últimas monedas de plata de 2000 pesetas, los compradores pensaron como Monster, que se revalorizarían mucho al dejarse de emitir en pesetas...pero ocurrió todo lo contrario, apenas se han revalorizado.

Yo he comprado algunas de estas monedas a 11 euros -en el BdE todavía las cambian por 12 euros- como molestia por el trabajo realizado. Cuando las he tenido, las he cambiado por otros a un canje de 12 euros a otros numis...pero de revalorización, nada.

Lo que va ocurrir, nadie lo sabe. Pero sí se pueden prever mejores inversiones.

Respecto a que si son mejores las monedas de 12 euros que el dinero de papel o los apuntes bancarios...PUES POR SUPUESTO QUE SÍ.

EL DINERO DE PAPEL O LOS APUNTES CONTABLES DIGITALES SON UN TIMO EN TODA REGLA. Es una forma de aprovecharse de la ignorancia de la población y de la posición dominante de las elites financieras e institucionales de los Estados.

Es un fraude institucionalizado...con una total inmoralidad. Ya que las instituciones pueden crear dinero de forma arbitraria de formas diversas:

- Con la emisión discrecional de divisa por parte de los Bancos Centrales, o las entidades privadas como la Reserva Federal de los EE.UU. (FED), a las que se faculta la creación de dinero.

- Con el préstamo de este dinero creado a un tipo de interés bajo un doble rasero: a quienes más tienen se le presta más dinero y más barato; a los más pobres se les restringe el acceso al crédito y se le vende de forma usuraria.

La banca española ha recibido más de 400.000 millones de euros del BCE a un tipo del 1%, que ha utilizado, entre otras lindezas, para reducir el número de sucursales y reducir personal, y/o invertir en paquetes accionariales de banca extranjera.

- Con la creación del sistema de reserva fraccionario, los bancos crean discrecionalmente nuevo dinero, estando limitados por el coeficiente de caja. En algunos países, el dinero bancario supone el 900% del dinero emitido por los órganos autorizados por el Estado a tal efecto.

Con esta mera enumeración de precedentes van a engañar con el dinero fiat de papel a su puñetera puta madre. El dinero de papel no es más que la reminiscencia de una promesa rota.

Antes el dinero era real (oro y plata). Después pasó a ser fiduciario (el billete era un certificado de depósito de valor canjeable en oro y plata a solicitud del creditor). Posteriormente llegó el dinero fiat, por el que el valor del dinero deriva de una ley no porque tenga ningún valor intrínseco. El estadio actual del dinero es el fiat imaginario o digital.

La diferencia actual entre ser rico y pobre es tener una cartilla bancaria con más o menos dígitos. Menuda tomadura de pelo. Si todo el dinero aflorara a la vez, no habría ni bienes ni servicios para gastarlo a los precios actuales.

Si la gente acudiera a la sucursal bancaria a sacar su dinero de papel, ni tan siquiera el 10% del dinero podría ser retirado. Ya no hace falta ni tan siquiera imprimirlo, tan sólo hay que convencer a la población de que son solventes. 

El dinero de metal es un "dinero honesto" (honest money) como dicen los yankis, ya que para crearlo hay que invertir, trabajar y sufrir en su obtención.

Cuando la gente habla de dinero, ha de tener claro que un componente ESENCIAL de su naturaleza es que ha de actuar como reserva de valor. 

La 2ª República Española emitió distintos tipos de peseta: la de papel, la de latón y la de plata. Todas tenían el mismo valor facial UNA PESETA. Pasados más de 65 años, analicemos cuánto valdrían HOY dichas piezas a valor intrínseco (excluyendo su valor numismático o notafílico).

Papel: 0,001 pesetas aprox.
Latón: 2,0 pesetas aprox.
Plata: 368,17 pesetas aprox. (2,21 €)

El dinero fiat siempre regresa a su valor intrínseco, o sea cero. Estamos viviendo una ilusión económica y cuando la gente despierte del sueño, muchos vivirán una pesadilla al creer que la riqueza la tenían asegurada en función del valor ficticio de divisas sin valor real.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> T
> Pero también podría ocurrir lo contrario. Que hubiera una desmonetización de la pieza. No sería de extrañar. Cuando se hicieron las últimas monedas de plata de 2000 pesetas, los compradores pensaron como Monster, que se revalorizarían mucho al dejarse de emitir en pesetas...pero ocurrió todo lo contrario, apenas se han revalorizado.



Vamos a ver, ¿Donde he puesto yo eso de que "se revalorizarían mucho"? Lea bien antes de citarme. Lo que creo y he dicho es que si no se acuñan más, valdrán más de 12 euros. Y si la plata sube mucho también. ¿Sabe de alguna vez enque los pakillos se vendiesen por debajo de 100 pesetas cuando ya no se acuñaban?

Por cierto, a los que interesen viejas épocas, que mire en las hemerotecas online del año 82...No os podéis imaginar los alagos al oro. El sumum de la inversión. Si alguien sabe como subir y visualizar pdf's fácilmente en el foro que lo indique y subo los artículos.

Por cierto, que pusieron un impuesto de lujo en las monedas de oro y la gente las pagaba con un overspot del 54% entre impuesto (30%) y tasas aduaneras y de gestión (14%). También hubo un mercado negro floreciente donde algunos de los numis actuales hicieron fortuna.


----------



## Fantasmón (9 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Vamos a ver, ¿Donde he puesto yo eso de que "se revalorizarían mucho"? Lea bien antes de citarme. Lo que creo y he dicho es que si no se acuñan más, valdrán más de 12 euros. Y si la plata sube mucho también. ¿Sabe de alguna vez enque los pakillos se vendiesen por debajo de 100 pesetas cuando ya no se acuñaban?
> 
> Por cierto, a los que interesen viejas épocas, que mire en las hemerotecas online del año 82...No os podéis imaginar los alagos al oro. El sumum de la inversión. Si alguien sabe como subir y visualizar pdf's fácilmente en el foro que lo indique y subo los artículos.
> 
> Por cierto, que pusieron un impuesto de lujo en las monedas de oro y la gente las pagaba con un overspot del 54% entre impuesto (30%) y tasas aduaneras y de gestión (14%). También hubo un mercado negro floreciente donde algunos de los numis actuales hicieron fortuna.



Es cierto que no has dicho lo de la revalorización, pero podía entenderse que merecía mucho la pena comprar las piezas finales. Yo no creo que merezca mucho la pena más que como curiosidad.

En aquellos tiempos había dos sectores altísimas plusvalías: los sellos y las monedas. La revalorización de los sellos fue altamente especulativa, ya que en el fondo, los catalógos recogían anualmente los incrementos de la inflación (a veces incluso más).

Las monedas no le fueron a la zaga, pero motivadas principalmente por la subida del metal.

Pero el súmmum de inversión, aunque os pueda parecer un concepto raro, lo protagonizó la orotelia :8::

ABC (Madrid) - 09/12/1979, p. 142 - ABC.es Hemeroteca

Supongo que algunos orotélicos no recuperarían su inversión hasta casi 30 años después. Eso sí, sin duda es mucho mejor que la inversión en sellos nuevos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Oct 2010)

Je,je,je,...no os perdáis este artículo post-explosión de la burbuja aurífera del 81:

ABC (Madrid) - 04/10/1982, p. 46 - ABC.es Hemeroteca

(y al final el hilárico decálogo del oro)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Pero el súmmum de inversión, aunque os pueda parecer un concepto raro, lo protagonizó la orotelia :8::
> 
> ABC (Madrid) - 09/12/1979, p. 142 - ABC.es Hemeroteca
> 
> Supongo que algunos orotélicos no recuperarían su inversión hasta casi 30 años después. Eso sí, sin duda es mucho mejor que la inversión en sellos nuevos.



Estos sellos-moneda me recuerdan a algo que hemos visto por el foro....umm....


----------



## puntodecontrol (10 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Evidentemente es una hipérbole. No son tan malas, si se comparan con el dinero de papel.
> 
> Pero al tener un exiguo valor numismático por sus altas tiradas *(hasta 2 millones de piezas)* y un precio por la plata pura tan elevado (0.72 euros el gramos), no pueden constituir una forma de invertir tan mala para los foreros.
> 
> ...




Solo un apunte, los ultimos años, apenas han llegado a 1M e incluso en el 2009, menos de un millon de tirada....


----------



## Amonedado (10 Oct 2010)

Hola Alexmosutheskypirate, me gusta la moneda de tu avatar, una buena moneda con buena relación bullión-valor numismático creo. Alguien sabe a que precio esta?
Saludos a todos.


----------



## puntodecontrol (10 Oct 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Solo un apunte, los ultimos años, apenas han llegado a 1M e incluso en el 2009, menos de un millon de tirada....




Me cito pues encontre la info exacta:

Donde adquirir la moneda de 12 Euros del 2008







¿Pasaremos este años del millon de monedas??

Edito para poner el pdf de la fnmt, el 2009 seguimos BAJANDO.... increible, a este paso bajamos de las 500.000 en un par de años..... ¿¿¿la gente no las compra o ya no hay tanta plata para las monedas??

http://www.fnmt.es/content/files/moneda/Produccion_Moneda_12_Euros_1994-2009.pdf

Anda que si las hicieran bonitas.....


----------



## merche400 (10 Oct 2010)

Algo me huele a chamusquina con eso de las monedas de 12 euros.

Toda la gente dice que no vale para nada y, sin embargo, en el BDE, según fuentes foreras de toda solvencia, se están quedando sin unidades. 


Para "ultra-conservadores" del foro, es mejor que tener papel pintorrojeado.

Yo opino que se está gestando un acopio masivo de estas monedas por cierto sector numismático para acapara con el mercado y controlarlo estilo hermanos Hunt (ahora serían los hermanos Llopis  ).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Oct 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Algo me huele a chamusquina con eso de las monedas de 12 euros.
> 
> Toda la gente dice que no vale para nada y, sin embargo, en el BDE, según fuentes foreras de toda solvencia, se están quedando sin unidades.
> 
> ...



La baja tirada de los últimos años hace que estas últimas monedas sean las más interesantes de toda la colección. Curiosamente con sólo 10 millones de euros te haces con toda la tirada...


----------



## Fantasmón (11 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> La *baja tirada* de los últimos años hace que estas últimas monedas sean las más interesantes de toda la colección. Curiosamente con sólo 10 millones de euros te haces con toda la tirada...



"Baja tirada"???????????????

Para España casi un millón de piezas es baja tirada??????:8:

Si en 2009 se emitieron 600.000 pandas para todo el mundo.ienso:


----------



## Ulisses (11 Oct 2010)

No creo que se hayan dedicado tantos hilos en el foro a una moneda en concreto y además, parece pacíficamente admitido que los defectos de los que adolece superan con creces a sus virtudes al tratarla como moneda de inversión

Poco queda por decir, no obstante, hay un aspecto que quisiera resaltar sobre estas monedas y que hasta ahora se ha pasado por alto: Pesan un poco más de media onza troy. Y esta característica las hace adecuadas e interesantes como moneda fraccionaria para los más madmaxistas de entre sus potenciales adquirientes, al ser improbable que su peso en plata pura baje de esa media onza troy incluso habiendo sido muy circuladas o desgastadas. (esto viene al hilo del comentario que Fantasmón ha hecho sobre el precio de los pakillos que se compran simplemente por su contenido en plata)

Por último, aunque el señoreaje es elevadísimo ( en Alemania una moneda similar se cambia por 10 euros) es muy difícil encontrar a día de hoy monedas bullion de media onza troy por menos de 12 euros. Ni siquiera las rounds bajan habitualmente de ese precio.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> "Baja tirada"???????????????
> 
> Para España casi un millón de piezas es baja tirada??????:8:
> 
> Si en 2009 se emitieron 600.000 pandas para todo el mundo.ienso:



Joder, parece usted a veces novato en el tema. 

Sí, BAJA TIRADA comparada con los otros años, QUE ES LO QUE CUENTA. Eso hace los dos últimos años, años clave en la colección. 

Mire, la tirada de las Eagles en el 96 fue de más de 4 millones y sin embargo se pagan 3 y 4 veces más que las de otros años.


----------



## Fantasmón (11 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Joder, parece usted a veces novato en el tema.
> 
> Sí, BAJA TIRADA comparada con los otros años, QUE ES LO QUE CUENTA. Eso hace los dos últimos años, años clave en la colección.
> 
> Mire, la tirada de las Eagles en el 96 fue de más de 4 millones y sin embargo se pagan 3 y 4 veces más que las de otros años.



Baja tirada???? Casi un millón de piezas para un país de 47 millones de habitantes y siendo muy optimista menos de 50.000 coleccionistas de moneda española.:XX:

USA: SILVER EAGLE. 1 oz. de plata pura .999. Proyección Mundial. Incluso se puede invertir en ellas para el IRA. El país tiene alrededor de 300 millones de habitantes.

CHINA: SILVER PANDA. 1 oz. de plata pura .999. Proyección Mundial. El país tiene más de 1200 millones de habitantes.

ESPAÑA: ENGENDRO-PLATA. 18 gramos de plata .925. España tiene 47 millones de habitantes.


La silver eagle o el silver panda son monedas de inversión-colección preciosas. Conocidas, coleccionadas y valoradas en todo el mundo, mientras que la de 12 euros de España, no las conoce ni Dios en el resto del mundo.

Respecto al precio, el gramo de plata en mis eagles ý pandas de 2010 me ha salido más barato que en las de 12 euros. Eso ya lo dice todo.

Un millón de piezas para una moneda conmemorativa en España, no es que sea una alta tirada, es una barbaridad, que hará que la moneda no se aprecie más que por la subida del metal.


----------



## Alexmosutheskypirate (11 Oct 2010)

Amonedado dijo:


> Hola Alexmosutheskypirate, me gusta la moneda de tu avatar, una buena moneda con buena relación bullión-valor numismático creo. Alguien sabe a que precio esta?
> Saludos a todos.



yo la compre por 625 euros 
1kg 999/1000 lunar serie II 

en 1/2 oz esta a 12,75
en 1 oz esta sobre 19,4 euros

saludos


----------



## Alexmosutheskypirate (11 Oct 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> No creo que se hayan dedicado tantos hilos en el foro a una moneda en concreto y además, parece pacíficamente admitido que los defectos de los que adolece superan con creces a sus virtudes al tratarla como moneda de inversión
> 
> Poco queda por decir, no obstante, hay un aspecto que quisiera resaltar sobre estas monedas y que hasta ahora se ha pasado por alto: Pesan un poco más de media onza troy. Y esta característica las hace adecuadas e interesantes como moneda fraccionaria para los más madmaxistas de entre sus potenciales adquirientes, al ser improbable que su peso en plata pura baje de esa media onza troy incluso habiendo sido muy circuladas o desgastadas. (esto viene al hilo del comentario que Fantasmón ha hecho sobre el precio de los pakillos que se compran simplemente por su contenido en plata)
> 
> Por último, aunque el señoreaje es elevadísimo ( en Alemania una moneda similar se cambia por 10 euros) es muy difícil encontrar a día de hoy monedas bullion de media onza troy por menos de 12 euros. Ni siquiera las rounds bajan habitualmente de ese precio.




pero estas monedas cuestan 12 euros? osea se pueden comprar por 12 euros?

al ser 18 g de plata 925 es como muy poquito mas de mas de media onza de plata 999 

saludos


----------

